# A list of TT colours



## Dont I Recognise You

please note that the individual pic threads are now locked (see here for why, or to reply with pictures to be included.

Many thanks! 

Click on the link to see the pics.
Those with no link have yet to be done (but will be as the pics come in!)


White[/*]
Brilliant White[/*]
Mauritius Blue '03(?) -> current colour[/*]
Glacier Blue '03(?) -> current colour[/*]
Spirit Blue[/*]
Moro Blue '52(?) -> current colour[/*]
Denin Blue [/*]
Nogaro Blue '02(?) -> ?[/*]
Kingfisher Blue '51(?) -> '03(?)[/*]
Ming Blue [/*]
Raven Black[/*]
Ebony Black[/*]
Cherry Black '52(?) -> ?[/*]
Brilliant Black[/*]
Silversea[/*]
Lake Silver[/*]
Brilliant Silver[/*]
Avus Silver[/*]
Akoya Silver?[/*]
Silver Violet[/*]
Venitian Violet[/*]
Merlin Purple[/*]
Berry ? -> current colour[/*]
Elderberry '52(?) -> current colour[/*]
Almond Grey[/*]
Nimbus Grey '98 -> '03 Replaced by Dolomite[/*]
Dolomite Grey '03 -> current colour[/*]
Aviator Grey[/*]
Arrow Grey[/*]
Aluminium Grey?[/*]
Dolphin Grey[/*]
Imola Yellow 'Y'(?) -> (?) [/*]
Goodwood Green[/*]
Murano Green[/*]
Highland Green[/*]
Olive Green [/*]
Lime Green[/*]
Java Green[/*]
Papaya Orange (?) -> current colour[/*]
Misano Red '02 (S'line only?), '03(?) standard colour option -> current colour[/*]
Amulet Red [/*]
Brilliant Red[/*]

Have I missed any? (Many apols if I have!)


----------



## NaughTTy

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> please note that the individual pic threads are now locked (see here for why, or to reply with pictures to be included.
> 
> Have I missed any? (Many apols if I have!)


Brilliant Black - trying to sort out some decent piccies but not sure it will look much different to other blacks on screen. Let me know if you think it's worth it


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

cheers Jae 

ttvic - ta for that, but I'm being as careful (as possible) to either use public domain (ie from Audi) pics, or by preference ones that are of 'your' own car.
Don't want to step on anyone's toes 

course, if the German site says 'use these for whatever you want.....'


----------



## galwaytt

there's one colour I don't see, the infamous Ice Blue...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

IIRC, there was some debate as to if Ice Blue was actually Glacier Blue for a different market?

Happy to put it in either way


----------



## Kell

DIRY - did you get any shots of Brilliant Black?

If not, I can send you some over the weekend...


----------



## dimitt

u can use mine if needed... not the best picture but its brilliant black

(saying that once the Wax Wizard gets his mitts on it on sunday I;ll take some close up pictures)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Kell

I did ta (though more always welcome! )

After my rather less than succesful attempts at hosting pics elsewhere (trying to find somewhere that is link friendly is a pain :?), I've decided to wait until I get my own website up and running - and on broadband.

*hopefully* the broadband bit will be run and running in about a week P), then just need to dust off my web authoring skills 

PS - have you got my email? - if not I'll IM it to you 

PPS - similar question just posted on the TTOC site for a completly different reason 
(proof is in the pudding. Or something like that )

dimitt - a before and after would be even better!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

sort of.....

where people have told me, or indeed you can see the interior, I've mentioned it in the description above the photos.

eg in the Mauritius blue page you will find



> From DIRY - with Silver Nappa


Think I might have included a  in that one too 

HOPE that helps?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

cheers all - updated


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Right then.

I *THINK* I've uploaded all the pics I've got.

Can anyone spot that I've missed theirs? 
(apols if I have - I've TRIED to keep them all together on my laptop....)


----------



## NUM_TT

What no white TT pictures?
Now I am sure I have seen a white one on this forum somewhere. :wink:

:arrow: [edit]DIRY it's Deni*m* Blue not Deni*n*[/edit]


----------



## agenTT

Hope this helps to complete your collection!


----------



## StuarTT

NUM_TT said:


> What no white TT pictures?
> Now I am sure I have seen a white one on this forum somewhere. :wink:
> 
> :arrow: [edit]DIRY it's Deni*m* Blue not Deni*n*[/edit]


I also sent you some pics of a white TTR and a Papaya orange TTR.

Did you not get them?


----------



## TTQS2005

phantom black?


----------



## Captain Beeflat

No photographs of Denim Blue ( colour LZ5W) are included in your gallery of colours. 
I have been trying in vain, caught in a loop.
Can you do anything with these please?








[/img]


----------



## robokn

Off topic but is that Gandalf in the second picture smoking a pipe? :roll: :roll:


----------



## WozzaTT

Sprint Blue?


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk

Hello all 

This is my first post and I just wanted to let you know that lots of the images don't seem to work.

The ones that do look great though, its helping me decide that I want a blue or black TT


----------



## ttmanz




----------



## FluffPebble

What is the name of the metallic coffee-ish brown colour then?? I have seen only one tt in this colour & was searching on here for more pics of that colour its really nice!


----------



## MCPaudiTT

Colors and pix here... I believe these are all the OEM US colors, plus an album of customs...

http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com/audi-tt- ... of_colors/


----------



## bigbison

i have santourin blue ill get some piccys sorted any more this colour ? cheers paul


----------



## FluffPebble

I would be inclined to say its mandel beige but im sure it was much darker than that, maybe im just dreaming up my perfect colour as it was a few months ago when i saw it!!










Managed to find this photo on edition 38, they say this is the only one in the uk in this colour?!


----------



## Hipflyguy

Lots of duff links in here these days....

Especially of moro blue... gonna have to get out and take lots of snaps for you guys to drool over...


----------



## Gandalf the Grey

Missed mine.

Agate Grey Metallic - LY7L

Special order only in 2002 as I've been told.


----------



## Wild Woods

Heres some better photos of Misano Red
And it was a dull day!!!


----------



## boTTlegreen

Hi,

My TT's in a colour you've missed and may want to add to your list.It's "Deep Green Pearl Effect"

Thanks,

boTTlegreen


----------



## skiwhiz

and what about the QS options we are a limited group


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx

FluffPebble said:


> What is the name of the metallic coffee-ish brown colour then?? I have seen only one tt in this colour & was searching on here for more pics of that colour its really nice!


if you're talking about the one re-sold about a week ago it was a custom painted brown from some early Porsche palette

these TT owners and their porsche fantasies :roll:


----------



## liffy99

Santorin blue
Though I think bigbison is sending you some photos


----------



## RichDean

Not sure if you've included mine, it's Atlas Grey Metalic

Here's a pic


----------



## VWci

*What is the name of colour below guys?*


----------



## jim

This may help.................

http://www.cardata.com/spoilers/Car_Pai ... _codes.htm


----------



## VWci

jim said:


> This may help.................
> 
> http://www.cardata.com/spoilers/Car_Pai ... _codes.htm


Thanks for help. According to cardata.com and paintscratch.com the colour's name is "Aviator Gray Pearl Clearcoat	-LZ7W/1X".


----------



## VWci

I have colour checked from official software. The official name is "arrow grey pearl effect" not aviator... :wink:


----------

